# What size tank is your Betta in?



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

*I was wondering what you have your betta in. Pleas tell me also if you have other fish in the tank thanks 
Morgan *


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have 2 bettas (Kenzie & Brady) in 10 gallon tanks. They are side by side underneath the 55 gallon tank. Each is kept company by 2 albino BN's, ramshorn snails & MTS.

I also keep one (Parker) in a 2.5 gallon cuz he freaks in a 'big' tank. My oldest boy (Mason) is in a 5.5 gallon. Both of these guys also have ramshorn & MTS for company and are on the kitchen counter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I have my Betta, Charlie in a 10g with 6 harlequin rasboras and an otto. I'm one of those crazy people that don't like putting bettas in anything less than a 5g tank. I just think they need more room (well, most of them)...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I keep two of my bettas in a divided 2.5g and my other betta has a whole 2.5g to himself as the other betta died.


----------



## emo_gazz (Jun 18, 2006)

I keep my betta (no name) in a 4gal tank with 3 neon tetras and 2 silver tips....

They all seem to get along perfectly.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i have one betta in a 2G, then my females in a 10G, and my crowntail is in my 38G

betta in 2G= nothing

Female Betta= skirt tetras, gold barbs

Crowntail= 5 cherry barbs, 2 cory cats, 6 mollies, 7 guppies (6 fry), and one banjo cat


----------



## BubsyismyBetta (Jun 17, 2006)

I keep my male betta, Bubsy, in a 10g all by himself. I think he really enjoys all the space.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I used to keep several in 10L each but now am only using those 10L as hospital tanks, and keeping one Betta in a 20L. He's a happy boy.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, you can see them in my signature, but...

Ripley is in the 10 gallon by himself (for now, as he might be getting some friends once I get everything worked out).

And Flik is in the 33 gallon with the platies and the guppies - and he seems to be having a good time! He's pretty active in there (I switched them because Flik seemed to be pouting because he was by himself. Plus, he's a bit smarter about finding the flakes floating on the top of the water...).


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Right now mine is in a 15 Gallon with 2 Dwarf Gouramis. He use to live in a Gallon bowl and then a 10 gallon tank with the Gouramis and Neon Tetras but when I put the Apple Snails in the 10 Gallon I didnt want him to bite off there antennas. I dont know if its because hes old or what but I find that he is not very active even though he has all that space.
Niki


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I had a betta in a 10g by himself. He was pretty old and got pretty slow after awhile. Its probably just old age.


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 6, 2006)

*My bettas*

Hey guys
I have 1 male betta in a 2.5 gallon heated bowl, 1 feisty female betta in a 3 gallon heated bowl, 1 male betta in a 5 gallon heated tank, 1 male betta in a 2.5 gallon heated tank, 1 gorgeous crowntail male in a 10 gallon with 5 neon tetras, and 1 male splenden in a 15 gallon with 3 albino cory cats and 6 white cloud mountain minnows.
Whew!!!! It's looking like I have a little fishy addiction when I type it all out!!


----------



## ladypirate (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok I have 2males in 10 gal each another male in a 5G one male in a 125g tank just for now I have more betta tanks on the way and 1 in a 1G and all my females are in a 10G tank, and they all seem very happy.


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi! 

I had six bettas, but right now am down to one. All have either been in a 5 gal or a 10 gal. I too am one of those who won't put one in anything smaller than a 5 gallon. I only give them tankmates if they are in a 10 gallon and then it's only some sort of snail (brigs, cana, MTS, Euro Rams, Marisa, or A. Spixi).


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I have my betta in a 10 gallon with 2 albino cory cats.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

32oz jars in a barrack system


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a crowntail (well, I got him at PetCo, and somebody said they aren't real crowntails, so whatever he is, his fins are spiky) in a 5 1/2 gallon (heated and filtered) with an albino cory cat.


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

I have my betta in a 10gal I am like most people here also that don't belive putting them in less than 5gl them stupid betta bowls are so cruel..grrr


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i just keep them in either one gallon or quart jar. younger fish in 32oz cup.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you do your water changes then there is nothing wrong with keeping bettas in jars as small as 32oz. I've raised 1000's of them in gatorade jars(when they were glass) before I built my barrack system. I did 100% water changes every other day and they were in a 80deg fishroom. Any serious Betta breeder can't keep them in anything much over 1g because of space. A normal betta spawn will produce 100+ fry and no one I know has room for 100 5g tank per spawn.


RC


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

2.5g for red male betta with 2 ghost shrimp
10g for female betta with one snail and 3 corycatfish


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

(RC) said:


> If you do your water changes then there is nothing wrong with keeping bettas in jars as small as 32oz. I've raised 1000's of them in gatorade jars(when they were glass) before I built my barrack system. I did 100% water changes every other day and they were in a 80deg fishroom. Any serious Betta breeder can't keep them in anything much over 1g because of space. A normal betta spawn will produce 100+ fry and no one I know has room for 100 5g tank per spawn.
> 
> 
> RC


oh man... i remember there was an arguement of this topic from long time ago... i complete agree with RC... i am a breeder myself... heck, even one spawn of betta you will run out of space if you keep them in container >2 gallon


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

I have

A ten gallon female tank

A ten gallon with a betta, 2 tetras, and a harlequin rasbora

A ten gallon divided with 3 bettas in it

7 2.5 gallons containing 1 betta each

A ten gallon with 1 betta in it

A 20 gallon with a betta and 3 panda cories


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

betta in my 2 gallon... woot


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_I keep my Betta in a 55 gal with 4 Angels, 1 Discus and a bunch of Bolivian rams and a few Blue rams and 3 gold nugget pleco's. Its a planted tank, and he loves the plants. Should have seen him yesterday flaring at a Blue Ram who was wanting his spot in the weeds LOL 

Kathy _


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i have one red veil tail in my 15g community tank along with cardinal tetras and platies.also another 4 bettas in 2 devided 5g tanks(2.5 gallons each) all heated and filtered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

10g for my single betta


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm gonna post mine in litres coz I can't be bothered converting them into gallons.

2 females in split 2L tank.
Blue/red CT male in 1L betta tank (originally had a divider that I removed) 
Pastel blue CT in 1L vase (when he gets removed from his fry).
All above get a 100% water change every other day.


9 CT betta fry in 20L storage tub with 2 snails, heated.
100 CT betta fry in 14L Tank, heated.


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

no bettas at the moment but when I did...

a male and female in a 5G - let them eat the fry


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have Akashi (my betta) in a 20g with 6 neon tetra, 4 corycatfish, 3 ottos, and 4 mystery snails. They are moving to a 30g in just a few days!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm I dun really remember... i think once a 40 gal... then 2 10 gal's.... pretty much it.

Looking at the result... wow i saw that either they stick with a nano 2 gal or something bigger than 10... nice to keep up with the numbers!


----------



## Matty (Dec 25, 2006)

my betta used to be in a 1g but now he's in a 10g =)


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I voted for 15, but its really a 12. I just edited my signature- and if it worked, then it has all the answers to the post!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

(Signature says it all)


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

1 gallon with an undergravel fliter with a apple snail and a ghost shrimp. I had him in a ten gallon with some other fish, but he wouldn't stop flaring and wouldn't swim and wouldn't eat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

I already voted when the poll was "new", but now things have changed. My veil tail betta is now in the 29g community and I have a crowntail in a soon to be planted 3g.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Update! Akashi is now in his own 5g with a very sick mystery snail  and my other fish, 9 neon tetra, 3 ottos, 3 mystery snails, 6 corycatfish, and 1 female betta in a breeder net are in my 30g.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

are you keeping her in that breeder net?


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Jack is in a 2g and Jill who is much smaller than him in a 1g.


----------

